# Fly Pen on BirdBarn



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are shots of our newly completed Fly Cage adjoining the Bird Barn:

First view is looking north: The fly cage is 18'w x 32'l x 9'h. It is constructed of Douglas Fir logs cut off the property, as well as recycled Red Cedar siding (ground wall perimeter) that the neighbor was carting off to the dumps. There's a two-door system (construction on the right side) to prevent birds from escaping. The primary expense was the vinyl-coated fence netting (good for our damp climate) and the cables used to strengthen the edges, alleviating the need for excessive roof supports and interior posts, keeping the space open and airy.

Second view is looking NW: It shows the two-door entry, as well as the back of an outdoor hot/cold utility sink (inside cage, on right). The sink was also saved from the dumps.

The final view is a partial shot of the yard with a few birds getting accustomed to their new digs.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

wow  that looks absolutely amazing. great job, I'm completely jealous.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If you install swimming pool and plasma TV you can charge 5 star hotel fees!


----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

man that place is awesome!! congrats on the hard work and time put into it.

the concern that i thought of when i saw the pictures, is your location, someplace in the woods!!! do you have any problems with pests?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wooooow! man what a beautiful set up! you live in a beautful place there!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful job, Birdbarn! Them are some very lucky pigeons!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My favorite loft ever!
It's amazing what one can do with cast off parts. Great job...yes those are some lucky birds.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a well designed flight pen and beautiful setup! You mentioned Douglas firs and damp climate - are you also up here in the Pacific Northwest?



Birdbarn said:


> ...cables used to strengthen the edges, alleviating the need for excessive roof supports and interior posts, keeping the space open and airy...


Any chance of a photo showing how you used the cables? Keeping the space open and airy while still secure can be a difficult design, so seeing your solution would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Wholly molly!!!!


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

*fly pen*

Thank you all for the positive comments on the fly pen. I hope to answer all your questions.

The property is located in the Northern California Sierra Nevada Foothills about an hour north of Grass Valley and Nevada City. It is located a mile and a half off the road and deep in the forest. 

There are lots of critters roaming the property. Some are great to have around like turkeys, squirrels, ducks, deer and many birds. Also, have on occasion, Mountain Lions, foxes, skunks and bears. The large doors on the Birdbarn are closed at night and the birds are secured. If an animal breaks into the fly pen, a sensor sounds a loud alarm and the radio at full blast comes on. Motion lights surround the birdbarn because up here at night it is really dark. 

I will take some pictures of the wiring/cable that helps keeps the fly pen tight.

The birds are really enjoying their new extension. Salts baths are available daily and they get plenty of direct sunlight. I enjoy sitting in my comfy chair and watching them having a great time. Some are disabled ferals that had a hard life before they were rescued.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Birdbarn said:


> Thank you all for the positive comments on the fly pen. I hope to answer all your questions.
> 
> The property is located in the Northern California Sierra Nevada Foothills about an hour north of Grass Valley and Nevada City. It is located a mile and a half off the road and deep in the forest.
> 
> ...


you win the "best place for a pigeon to live" award! it makes me so happy seeing such a perfect place for them. I just love it and wish I could do the same here. ummm perhaps one day...I'll store the pic of it in my pics. I would like to will my birds to you if something ever happens to me....lol...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Absolutely amazing!!!!! What a beautiful paradise. If you ever decide you want some more disabled ferals or other similar needy pijies, let me know, I know any of my pigeons would be honored to call your deluxe super aviary "home"! We look forward to more pictures and stories.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. That is one beautiful place for a pigeon to live.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is very lovely, Birdbarn! You've done a super job of providing a pigeon palace! I am curious, though, how big the openings are in the exterior mesh/wire. They appear to be fairly large, and if they are, you may end up with all kinds of unwanted critters in the pigeon palace not to mention a hawk or other predator trying to grab through the openings. I'm not criticizing at all .. just trying to make sure you don't have a heartbreak in the making.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

It is beautiful!

I had the same concern as Terry... The opens (spacing between the wire) looks rather big. I think a kid could get their hand through it.... 

You don't want in critters reaching their hands in and getting lucky! 

It is amazing, thank you so very much for showing it!
I wish others (including myself) could offer that to their own birds.

-Hilly


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

*Fly pen*

Hi Terry, 

Thanks again for your response and feedback. 

We too were concerned about the openings. We wanted to keep out unwanted critters, as well as allow snow to easily pass through. The openings are approximately 1.5" x 2". We have yet to see any small birds in the fly pen. Also, have two dogs on the property to help keep away unwanted critters

We'll monitor and let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have to say your setup is wonderful. I am definately jealous! I would like to see pics of the loft if ya don't mind. Always nice to see how others have theirs set up.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Simply amazing. I'm jealous


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Birdbarn that truely is a work of art ,I think many of us only wish we could have that much room for our birds .. if I won the megamillions jackpot you can bet I would follow in your foot steps there  good on you for caring and sharing


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thank you for your help Birdbarn, and the palace for your babies are amazing!!! now I know why you moved!!!! nice been talking to you, is nice to meet people like you. 

Ivette


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Since this was a post back in August this is my first time seeing it. My mouth is still on the ground. It is amazing. You really put some thought and some care into providing that your birds are safe. You did a great job and really enjoyed seeing the pictures. min


----------



## bob1957ja (Oct 9, 2009)

WoW ! This is great ......


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you all for the positive comments.

The birds are enjoying their fly pen and so far no problems.

Here are pictures of my birds in the fly pen. I have many fancies and numerous feral rescues from the streets of SF.

I will post pictures of the inside birdbarn soon.

Birdbarn-Joe


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Is that your covered up chair so you can watch? You'll have the perfect view.


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, that is my favorite spot to watch the birds.

Recently, my brother from the Bay Area came up with a rescue feral with awful string foot problems. She (Penny Lane) was missing all toes on one foot and only one toe on the other. He found her puffed up, alone on the street and ready to die. We got all the string off her feet, put her on meds and in isolation. She is doing much better and is a true fighter.

We were watching the birds when one of my Jacobins (Mrs. Presley) jumped up onto his lap to be petted. She did this three times. We were both excited since she has never done that to me, her cook and maid.

Our weather this week is in the low 70's, so salt baths will be available before the winter cold starts. 

Birdbarn-Joe


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Boy, I would LOVE a flypen that size. I'd be out there all the time! 
I hope your pijjie with the string injuries gets better. Let us know how she does. Poor little thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the latest pics, Birdbarn .. just lovely! And an even bigger thank you for continuing to help these birds that have no place to go. They must think that they have died and gone to pigeon heaven at your place. Bless you!

Terry


----------



## Rara Avis (Nov 12, 2009)

Gorgeous! Wow! What a beautiful setting!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

What is the material on the floor where the pigeons are? Everyone looks so happy. Great job on the rescues. Like Terry said, they probably think they died and are in heaven.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Lucky!!! that is my dream loft!!!!!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

*thats just so cool!*

Man, I have to ask, how much did it all cost in the end? I know you recycled some wood, but what about the mesh? again it looks great. you should think about entering pictures and bule prints into a pigeon magazine. heck they would probably do a whole story on your little patch of heaven!


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

The fly pen ground cover is called arena sand. It is approximately six inches thick covering the ground. It drains the water quickly during rain storms and when the birds take their baths.

Here are the birds taking their baths in the "bath and lounging" area. Three large metal bath bowls are available daily and do they love to take baths.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I know I have said it before, but I will say it again..........

The Birdbarn and Flight are amazing..............A piece of pigeon heaven on earth.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats on the hard work. You've done a super job!


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Just Gorgeous!!!
What type of salts do you use for the baths?


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello PlumValley- I use Foy's Bath Salts daily except twice a week when I add ACV to their water as recommended by Plamenh. 

And yes Mindy, I think/hope the birds are happy and content.


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

*Penny Lane-Her New Life*

Several threads ago I mentioned Penny Lane. My brother found her on the streets of San Francisco. She was puffed up, starving and with severe string injury. When rescued, she still had string on one foot. The damage on her feet is extensive.

While in isolation, I would set Penny's cage in the fly pen for sun. Fredrick, another recent SF feral rescue took an immediate liking to her. He would dance and coo all around her cage. Love was in the air! I think Fredrick realized that Penny was in the same cage he was in and eventually she would be let out.

No sooner had I release Penny in the fly pen, Fredrick came right over and the romance hasn't stop.



Here is a picture of Penny Lane and Fredrick. He is laying on fake eggs and loving it. 

I cannot change Penny's feet back to normal but I can try to give her the best life possible. 

There are so many birds in need of rescuing. On this site and others, disabled fancies, ferals and some that have fallen on bad luck are looking for homes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh that's nice. I'm glad they paired up. Does she walk? Are one of them grounded? I was wondering if that was why they nest on the floor. They're a cute pair.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Incredible layout for your birds!!!
I think every pigeon in need is going to request YOUR loft! LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I won't even let Scooter see the pics of his loft. He'd be buying a plane ticket. LOL.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I won't even let Scooter see the pics of his loft. He'd be buying a plane ticket. LOL.


LOL, mine would be so jealous I think they would fly there on their own! Hmmmm, after seeing that, my mind is working again for a spring project (to keep my mind off this snow storm) LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, mine would be so jealous I think they would fly there on their own! Hmmmm, after seeing that, my mind is working again for a spring project (to keep my mind off this snow storm) LOL


Well, I don't think mine would fly there on their own. Most of them are rescues, and already got lost. They'd never make it without getting lost again. LOL>


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS.... Holy Guacamole! I just saw this thread for the first time and my mouth dropped! THAT IS SOOOO AMAZING! Wow Birdbarn you have done an phenomenal job building that loft. It has to be the coolest thing ever. They are all extremely lucky to have crossed your path!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Yay!*

Joe- thank you for rescuing SO many pigeons and for providing them such an incredible home. I'm so happy for Penny Lane and all the others. Your loft + fly pen is truly gorgeous!


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Oh that's nice. I'm glad they paired up. Does she walk? Are one of them grounded? I was wondering if that was why they nest on the floor. They're a cute pair.


 Yes, Penny walks pretty well for missing all but one toe. 

Fredrick has his own issues. He was found grounded in front of a SF restaurant . Perhaps he was hit by a car because his left-side is kinda bent in. He had a wobbly and string damaged left-foot and a droopy left wing. He only flies about six feet off the ground. They have set-up their nest in the side Jacobin loft. The main Birdbarn can be intimidating for new birds even with plenty of next boxes available.

 Thanks for the great comments too.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Uh, in a aviary that size, i do not think it is a reasonable concern. Dave


----------



## byebyebirdy (Nov 11, 2010)

*Can I Nest There?*

Looks better than my digs on 2nd Avenue!


----------

